# Have bobcat- looking for small club



## rmac41 (Mar 18, 2013)

I`m looking for a new club with in about an hour or so from Stockbridge / Conyers area. I have a bobcat, dump truck & backhoe willing to spend a day or so of work , + dues.
 I know what I`m looking for sounds like " paradise" . I want a club with some river ,or lake frontage for fishing , some hogs would be nice too . roughly 10 or so members. I don`t care so much about qdm I`m a meat hunter, but I usually let small bucks walk.   but I have shot a couple of  what I though were "does" in the past 15 years that grew spikes after they hit the ground by mistake.
   I`d like a club that camps ,cooks , and just enjoys the get togethers.  I`m not much of a drinker , a beer or so after the evening hunt  is about it.
   I also have a son in law that may want to join.
   Looking for what might be available before I have to pay my current club dues.
     Thanks ,


----------



## rmac41 (Mar 21, 2013)

still looking


----------



## rmac41 (Mar 27, 2013)

any offers ?


----------



## rmac41 (Apr 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 4, 2013)

We are in Oglethorpe Co. Might be a bit more than an hour. But you pretty well desribe our club. 
Call Bobby at 404-310-9776 for more details


----------



## joeythehunter (Apr 10, 2013)

we are looking for a member with a tractor & implements to put in spring/summer & fall food plots
Northeast Meriwether just North of Joe Kurz


----------



## rmac41 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## rmac41 (Apr 23, 2013)

Still looking .


----------



## Gun Guru (Apr 24, 2013)

Would Wilkes County work for you? Sounds like you described our club.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 24, 2013)

im way down in SE ga so probally to far to help


----------



## rmac41 (May 5, 2013)

I'm still looking .


----------



## 280 x bolt (May 10, 2013)

One open in Monroe county give me a call for details 478-808-9374


----------



## rmac41 (May 26, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## eric4jr88 (May 27, 2013)

I've got everything you asked for except the hogs. 45 mins from Atlanta. Call me. 770 823 4703.
Eric


----------



## leonard smith (Jun 26, 2013)

hunting club in Talbot co has 2 openings appx 70 miles from atl  small club dues $477.00 contact ld @404 245 4838


----------



## rmac41 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm still looking, ....season is getting close.


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jul 13, 2013)

Monroe county
137 acres
$600 per member 
Deer,turkey,hogs
5 members 
706 410 3330
johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com


----------

